

Rate my startup: RateMyStartup.com - CharlesPal
http://ratemystartup.com/

======
middlegeek
I did just a quick browse but it looks good. One suggestion: it would be nice
if the "Top Rated" sort list either filtered out submissions with just a few
ratings or weighted them. Right now, the number 1 submission has just one
rating, while number 3 has 21. I would put a TON more confidence behind the
one with 21 ratings.

Good luck!

~~~
CharlesPal
Thanks a lot for the feedback. I've just tried some different settings for the
lower bounds of what will appear. As of now it seems like settings a minimum
number of at least 3 votes makes the Top Rated list looks much better.

What do you think of this?

~~~
middlegeek
Nice, looks a lot more legitimate.

~~~
CharlesPal
Great, thanks for the feedback.

